# Insurance ??'s



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

I have been looking into Insurance for our TT which we will be picking up in one week. I received a quote from Progressive. Anyone have any input on Progressive or any other companies? We have AAA for our TV but I would like Full Replacement Value and I don't know if they do that. I also wanted to find out how do I come up with the Full Replacement Value of the trailer. We are buying out of State which makes the cost cheaper than here in CA but we are incurring travel costs & taxes, ect. so how do we figure out what the cost would be to replace it? The quote I have is on $25K. Also, what is the average deductible you all carry, Vacation coverage, personal items, ect? Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I use progressive through AON Recreation - at the time they found they had the best prices. Personally I dislike progressive due to the founders choice of political activity, but if it saves me money and I get decent coverage I'll swallow the pill. You are wise to make sure you have Full Replacement, many policies don't. There is a link on the AON site titled, "The differences between a standard auto policy and a specialty RV insurance policy are startling." Its well worth a read as you shop for insurance so you can make an informed decision on what levels of covereage you want, many auto policies just don't provide the level of coverage I wanted.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I use progressive through AON Recreation - at the time they found they had the best prices. Personally I dislike progressive due to the founders choice of political activity, but if it saves me money and I get decent coverage I'll swallow the pill. You are wise to make sure you have Full Replacement, many policies don't. There is a link on the AON site titled, "The differences between a standard auto policy and a specialty RV insurance policy are startling." Its well worth a read as you shop for insurance so you can make an informed decision on what levels of covereage you want, many auto policies just don't provide the level of coverage I wanted.


Very interesting. I may check into this. Has anyone here ever filed a claim with AON? How was the service?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I use progressive through AON Recreation - at the time they found they had the best prices. Personally I dislike progressive due to the founders choice of political activity, but if it saves me money and I get decent coverage I'll swallow the pill. You are wise to make sure you have Full Replacement, many policies don't. There is a link on the AON site titled, "The differences between a standard auto policy and a specialty RV insurance policy are startling." Its well worth a read as you shop for insurance so you can make an informed decision on what levels of covereage you want, many auto policies just don't provide the level of coverage I wanted.


I just requested a quote, crossing fingers now. There have been several threads regarding this issue over the past months and all have caused some concern with me sinse our tt is only convered as a rider on the tv policy. I called my auto ins. agent and she informed me that if there was a total loss with the tt they would only pay the depreciated value which is far less than what we owe on the tt that is just over a year old. So I'll hold my breath and hope the quote is comprable to my existing premium. It seems that if I get this policy I can drop the RV portion of my AAA coverage which will save some $. Thanks for the info and link.

Brad


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> I use progressive through AON Recreation - at the time they found they had the best prices. Personally I dislike progressive due to the founders choice of political activity, but if it saves me money and I get decent coverage I'll swallow the pill. You are wise to make sure you have Full Replacement, many policies don't. There is a link on the AON site titled, "The differences between a standard auto policy and a specialty RV insurance policy are startling." Its well worth a read as you shop for insurance so you can make an informed decision on what levels of covereage you want, many auto policies just don't provide the level of coverage I wanted.


I just requested a quote, crossing fingers now. There have been several threads regarding this issue over the past months and all have caused some concern with me sinse our tt is only convered as a rider on the tv policy. I called my auto ins. agent and she informed me that if there was a total loss with the tt they would only pay the depreciated value which is far less than what we owe on the tt that is just over a year old. So I'll hold my breath and hope the quote is comprable to my existing premium. It seems that if I get this policy I can drop the RV portion of my AAA coverage which will save some $. Thanks for the info and link.

Brad
[/quote]

Brad, 
Please report back if it is somewhat close to your other policy. Less than a month ago when this was discussed, it appeared full replacement was quite a bit higher. Well, you get what you pay for I guess. Cristy


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> I use progressive through AON Recreation - at the time they found they had the best prices. Personally I dislike progressive due to the founders choice of political activity, but if it saves me money and I get decent coverage I'll swallow the pill. You are wise to make sure you have Full Replacement, many policies don't. There is a link on the AON site titled, "The differences between a standard auto policy and a specialty RV insurance policy are startling." Its well worth a read as you shop for insurance so you can make an informed decision on what levels of covereage you want, many auto policies just don't provide the level of coverage I wanted.


I just requested a quote, crossing fingers now. There have been several threads regarding this issue over the past months and all have caused some concern with me sinse our tt is only convered as a rider on the tv policy. I called my auto ins. agent and she informed me that if there was a total loss with the tt they would only pay the depreciated value which is far less than what we owe on the tt that is just over a year old. So I'll hold my breath and hope the quote is comprable to my existing premium. It seems that if I get this policy I can drop the RV portion of my AAA coverage which will save some $. Thanks for the info and link.

Has any one tried the Good Sam program? I have thier emergency road service plan..my folks do to or did-they have now sold their TT but they BOTH said it was so well worth the money as had used it serveral/many times as they started getting into their years--escpecially if they had a flat or Pops lost his keys (again)







...Mom said every time they called from the road the Good Sam rep's FIRST questions are "Are you ok?" then "Are you in a safe area?--gotta love GREAT customer service,







...We are looking at it as they offer full replacement value of unit as well..they are send info--will post when it arrives...I have heard that they are a bit high than others but I am leaning twards then since they are familiar with TT..









Brad
[/quote]

Brad, 
Please report back if it is somewhat close to your other policy. Less than a month ago when this was discussed, it appeared full replacement was quite a bit higher. Well, you get what you pay for I guess. Cristy
[/quote]


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I just got my quote from AON - $299 for 12 months and $24 discount if paid in full. That's $275 for full coverage/replacement cost which is great considering that I'm paying $270 with USAA which only pays market value.

Thanks for the tip, Y-Guy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I just got my quote from AON - $299 for 12 months and $24 discount if paid in full. That's $275 for full coverage/replacement cost which is great considering that I'm paying $270 with USAA which only pays market value.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Y-Guy!


What's your deductible??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have ours insured with State Farm along with our home and cars...
$170.00 per year, $500.00 deductible...
I just called them to make sure it is insured for full replacement value and not market.
I'm pretty sure that when we switched from another insurance company that I did make sure it was full coverage








Waiting for a call back from them to confirm this minor detail


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I just got my quote from AON - $299 for 12 months and $24 discount if paid in full. That's $275 for full coverage/replacement cost which is great considering that I'm paying $270 with USAA which only pays market value.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Y-Guy!


What's your deductible??
[/quote]

The deductable is $500 and it decreases 25% each year there is no claim. After the 4th year with no claim the deductable is $0. That, plus all the other goodies they offer, convinced me to switch.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I just got my quote, $363.00 if paid in full for 12 months. I gave them a value of $25,000 for the tt (I erred on the high side) which was likely why my quote is more than Airboss's. I currently pay an extra $120.00 per year for the tt on my auto policy. What I'm not sure of is if the max they will pay out for a total loss is $25,000, based on my quote. What if I have a total loss in 5 years, is the max still $25,000 or what ever it takes to replace it with a comprable camper assuming that a $25,000 camper today would likely cost more than that in 5 years. I had hoped the quote would be less, more like Airboss's, I'm thinking I can get it down if I go lower on the value, I basically just rounded up to get the quote.

Brad


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> I just got my quote, $363.00 if paid in full for 12 months. I gave them a value of $25,000 for the tt (I erred on the high side) which was likely why my quote is more than Airboss's. I currently pay an extra $120.00 per year for the tt on my auto policy. What I'm not sure of is if the max they will pay out for a total loss is $25,000, based on my quote. What if I have a total loss in 5 years, is the max still $25,000 or what ever it takes to replace it with a comprable camper assuming that a $25,000 camper today would likely cost more than that in 5 years. I had hoped the quote would be less, more like Airboss's, I'm thinking I can get it down if I go lower on the value, I basically just rounded up to get the quote.
> 
> Brad


The quote I got from Progressive for Full Replacement at $25k and $500 deductible was $307 if paid in full. I am going to look into the other link right now. Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

skippershe said:


> What's your deductible??


Without pulling up my policy I am pretty sure its a $500 deductible.

The disappearing deductible is a nice benefit too. Pretty sure we're down to $250 at this point.

Every time I've spoken with anyone from AON they have always been great to work with the professional. AON itself is a large company in the insurance industry, but the AON Recreation is its down division. As they place the policy with various other companies like National Interstate and Progressive. When we bought the motor home they came back with three quotes, Progressive was by far the lowest.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, this is what I found out:

The office manager at State Farm has never heard of Full replacement insurance...I had to explain what that meant








She then copped an attitude when I asked her to check with their underwriter to see if they could offer us the policy we should have had in the first place.

We're insured for current market value only. I told her that was ridiculous and that we wouldn't have switched in the first place if we had been told that.
I didn't even ask about the disappearing deductible, cause that would have really put her over the edge!

Now they're telling us that we don't really need insurance because anything the truck is towing is insured by the truck policy. I then asked dh what their answer was if the TT exploded and vaporized in our driveway...he was told that our homeowners insurance would cover that.

I was at work this afternoon when they returned the call, so I'm going to have to call them back tomorrow and sort all of this out...Not taking any chances!

Gawd!! How irritating!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Now they're telling us that we don't really need insurance because anything the truck is towing is insured by the truck policy.


For liability, this is true. The trailer will not have liability insurance, it is extended from the TV's policy.

Of course if you want the trailer covered for damage/thief you need to have a comp policy in place. If you're Outback is paid for (no lien holder) then you can do what you and your DH think is best. I, for one, would still be keeping my Comp policy...but that's just me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Well, this is what I found out:
> 
> The office manager at State Farm has never heard of Full replacement insurance...I had to explain what that meant
> 
> ...


Don't feel angry most normal companies are clueless about RV insurance. Our Pemco agent was the same, though she was curious to learn more as they own a newer trailer too. She was very polite after going over the coverages when I told her it didn't come close to comparing.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

[quote name='skippershe' date='Jun 20 2008, 12:12 AM' post='299073']
Well, this is what I found out:

The office manager at State Farm has never heard of Full replacement insurance...I had to explain what that meant








She then copped an attitude when I asked her to check with their underwriter to see if they could offer us the policy we should have had in the first place.

We're insured for current market value only. I told her that was ridiculous and that we wouldn't have switched in the first place if we had been told that.
I didn't even ask about the disappearing deductible, cause that would have really put her over the edge!

Now they're telling us that we don't really need insurance because anything the truck is towing is insured by the truck policy. I then asked dh what their answer was if the TT exploded and vaporized in our driveway...he was told that our homeowners insurance would cover that.

I was at work this afternoon when they returned the call, so I'm going to have to call them back tomorrow and sort all of this out...Not taking any chances!

Gawd!! How irritating!









I thought your price seemed low for full replacement. We have AAA and I think we pay around the same a year. We figure it it did get totaled out that would probably happen while driving and the TV would cover that. We carry the insurance for break-ins or storm damage etc but really didn't know they had full replacement coverage when we insured the trailer. I agree that agents should have more knowledge on their products and offer all of them for the consumer to make a decision of what they feel is best. I am still looking at reconsidering the options .

Cristy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our State Farm agent said State Farm does not offer replacement value, only market value.

Of course other agencies are just as confuling. I just got a quote from GMAC through CW, and am still not sure what the guy said about replacement value. Ours is more than 5 years old, and I wonder if that matters?


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> Our State Farm agent said State Farm does not offer replacement value, only market value.
> 
> Of course other agencies are just as confuling. I just got a quote from GMAC through CW, and am still not sure what the guy said about replacement value. Ours is more than 5 years old, and I wonder if that matters?


So do I need to call AAA which is my TV coverage and add the trailer for the drive home? I want to have full replacement insurance as well but I don't know if I will get it all taken care of before we leave which is Tuesday morning. I just want to make sure I have some type of coverage in case we get in an accident. As you all know, this is our first TT and DH has never towed anything so we are definately scared, lol!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

dmnmcutler said:


> I want to have full replacement insurance as well but I don't know if I will get it all taken care of before we leave which is Tuesday morning.


For a start, log onto www.progressive.com and get a quote for a full RV policy. It's fast and easy and you can sign-up for the policy online. Easy.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just got a quote of $388.00 per year through Progressive


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> I just got a quote of $388.00 per year through Progressive


My quote was $307 on the trailer being worth $25k. Guess what I can't figure out is what to put in the value for the trailer. We are only pay $17500.00 but we are paying to travel to pick it up and we will be paying CA sales tax, ect. so do we put that total? If we were to buy the same trailer here in CA the price would be higher I am sure. We priced a trailer at $33K here and in MI the same trailer was less than $20k. I just want to be sure if something happened that we would get a trailer of the same caliber and since the 27rsds is no longer being made just want to be sure we figure the cost right. Thanks.


----------

